# Hello,



## Nobody (Dec 17, 2006)

Welli have been studing Martial arts for a while mainly internal kung fu for about lst 17 years.  Hello an looks like i have alot of reading to do wow. that many threads wowow!


----------



## MJS (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## exile (Dec 17, 2006)

Greetings, NB, and welcome to MartialTalkwe're glad to have you with us! Yes, there's a ton of good stuff out theredon't overlook the `dead thread' archives...)


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to MA


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  This is a great forum, and TONS of information is to be found here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Drac (Dec 18, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Yes, there are enough threads here to keep you occupied for quite awhile...Enjoy..


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT

B


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 18, 2006)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Lots of good readin' round these parts.


----------

